# Do you have your own internet line ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

New poll coming !!! 
Do you have your own internet line, meaning you're using your internet service at your own place (your house) and its 24 hours ?
Or do you need to go to Internet Cafe or your friends hpuse to browse at the internet ?

For me, i got 24 hours internet service meaning i have my OWN internet line...

What about you guys ???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have cable high speed internet with wireless, and we have three computers in this house.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, I have my own internet. The actual internet and router is in my brothers room, but both my laptop and our computer downstairs run off the wireless signal. Which is nice because I can use my laptop anywhere in the house, I dont have to be confined to just one area.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have cable access also. Its very slow though, only 16 Mbps (sarcasm intended).


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Its very slow though, only 16 Mbps (sarcasm intended).


GET A FAST ONE !!! Ha ha ha


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kezia14 said:


> GET A FAST ONE !!! Ha ha ha


Does anyone remember 300 bps modems?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Comcast high speed Internet here, I think! LOL Hubby is a Network Admin so we have bells and whistles. Had our own server for awhile too, which isn't really a big deal.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I have Comcast and just got a Verizon wireless card for our trips to the Shore and Florida-I don't want to have to spend for high speed in each house and we also have a wireless router at home-got it free with our new laptop.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Does anyone remember 300 bps modems?


LOL! I started with 2400 bps.......on Prodigy! Can you say no graphics at all? LOL!

We have cable modem here these days and a wireless router.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

free cable at my apartment i have my own router and network. its never interrupted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL! I started with 2400 bps.......on Prodigy! Can you say no graphics at all? LOL!
> 
> We have cable modem here these days and a wireless router.


Oh, I remember Prodigy! I didn't use our home computer so much then.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Does anyone remember 300 bps modems?


lol....yep...

Or BBS systems? Before the internet was so widespread, I was on several local BBS systems....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have Comcast high speed and would never go back to anything else...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have highspeed wireless thru clearwire. I see alot of people have Comcast. I may have to look into since I have comcast cable.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I have highspeed wireless thru clearwire. I see alot of people have Comcast. I may have to look into since I have comcast cable.


I love my Comcast....but if I had to go with a different company, I'd go with Clearwire. I've heard a lot of good stuff about them...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Had Comcast high speed but then Verizon came through with FIOS (fiber optics) and we have that. Speed is great, just like the Comcast high speed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was on Prodigy pet board when I was 12! LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG Anyone remember playing Marble Madness on an Atari? Anyone know where I could get a modern version? I loved that! lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> OMG Anyone remember playing Marble Madness on an Atari? Anyone know where I could get a modern version? I loved that! lol


Is this it?

Marble Madness - Play the Nintendo game Marble Madness online


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It won't let me select letters to type my name, so it won't let me play. So basically- I don't know!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i ahve wireless that runs both mine and daughters laptops from a little black box thingy that sits in the hall with various little green lights as for its official name i have no idea


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That would be a wireless router


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

hell yeah I need that to work from home...can't imagine anybody coming on GRF on a regular basis without home connection...


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

take your word on that acc told ya completely computer iliterate


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I using my SpeedTouch to speed up my searching or browsing....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep.....we have high speed internet with satellite on our roof. It's through Hughes Net. 

Only problem is if the wind blows hard. Then the signal will go out intermittently. We've had it for about 5 years now.

Before that it was AOL dial up. UGH UGH UGH


----------

